# House rabbit.



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi,

I was just wondering peoples thoughts on keeping a house rabbit. Looking through the forums I am seeing a lot about hutches and sheds etc.

My rabbit is nearly 5 months old and he is a house rabbit and very much one of us. In the past I have worried that he is maybe missing something that an outside rabbit has. However he seems very happy and loves to be on the sofa and is never shy with people. 

The reason I have thought this is that I obviously everyone here would advise people to go to an adoption rescue centre to get a rabbit. However, I had to go to a pet shop. If I was to mention my set up for Noah to a rescue home I don't think they'd be happy about it.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Many people keep house rabbits. A free range rabbit setup is very much welcomed by rabbit rescues. However if a house rabbit is kept in a cage for more than a few hours, this isn't advisable. Have you thought about getting a rabbit companion for him? Rabbits are best kept in pairs/groups.


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well this is kind of why the post came about.

I don't think he is lonely at all he is in his element when he is running around or chilling out stretched out on the floor. Introducing a friend could be an option, but like i said i would like to rescue but can't see it happening.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I volunteer at a private animal rescue centre with the rabbits, they are always looking for indoor homes for their special needs cases, older rabbits or angoras. 

you would be best to get your boy snipped and then visit your local rescue centre for a chat . 

I had my Miffy indoors for approx 2 years before I got George, I was at home as I was a student and she was always free range, she loved nothing more than sitting on the back of the sofa and licking my housemates neck. Once I was offered a job I looked at adopting a 2nd rabbit to keep her company. Once they were bonded it was very clear to me that I would never keep a single rabbit again, there is nothing nicer than watching them run around together and groom each other. They now both live outside as its difficult to rent with them even outside. When I have my own house I am looking forward to having them back inside.


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

I am looking to get him done in march. He is very sociable and spends a lot of time with us, but i can see what you mean with getting him a friend. A worry for me would be that he seems absolutely fine now i would hate for him to have to deal with sharing his space.


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Although I live in the U.S., I imagine what adoption centers look for in homes for pets can't be too different in the U.K...I have a house rabbit myself who's free-range in my room when I'm home and has a large pen attached to his cage while I'm gone, and I can't imagine him being any happier outside. I just got him neutered and am looking into adopting a friend for him, and a lot of the centers close to me actually will only adopt rabbits out to people who will keep them as house rabbits. The reason being is that they're afraid those who adopt a rabbit as an outside pet will forget about them and not give them the attention they need. It also takes away the threat of predators and such. So I don't think you'll have a problem adopting a rabbit as a house pet at all.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My bunnies are indoors and they and I love it. I get snuggles in bed in the morning and they follow me about like little dogs.

I really do believe that rabbits should be in at least a pair though.
Human company will never be as good as another rabbits company. Seeing bunnies cuddled up together is so lovely, plus they groom each other.
Oh and they are nocturnal so when you are alseep and you have a lone bunny and he has no-bun to be with that must be pretty lonely and boring for him.


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

What would you advise then on getting another? Bearing in mind he is nearly five months. Should I wait till he is fixed or does it not matter? Would getting an un spayed girl be a problem?


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I would definately get him a friend. Get him neutered and wait six weeks for hormones to go (males can still reproduce up to 6 weeks after being castrated). Age doesn't matter in the slightest with what sort of partner you get for him. If you speak to your local rescues they may even provide a bunny blind date service to see how a couple get on before comitting to them. If you get a rescue they should already be neutered by the rescue (if its a good rescue that is and not just someone claiming to be a rescue if you know what I mean). If you decide to get a rabbit from another place though it would need to be neutered whether male or female to control hormones and especially with females as they have a very high chance of uterine cancer if left unspayed. 

I have two house rabbits. They free range all day only being shut away at night when we're in bed and when we're out. By shut away I keep them in the kitchen, I've made a small door across the kitchen to keep them in but so I can look over to check where they are. One of the house rabbits came from a rescue and the lady that runs the rescue has become a close friend now, she was happy to see how they're kept indoors and quite mpressed at there not being a cage in sight.

Also to prove age isn't an issue I also have a group of three rabbits outside, the oldest of the group will be 8 this year and the youngest will be 2.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I differ in opinion to most on this one! I think if there is someone there majority of the time and he is happy and you are happy then why change things? I had Chester first then got him Rosie.. He detested her. I tried bonding myself, I took them to the rescue centre I got Chester from to see if they could bond them but no joy there.. We went on holiday and I was resigned to the fact that I had to take Chester back to the rescue centre but they eventually just clicked in boarding..

The only other issue I found was Chester just became distructive about a month or two after she arrived  So they now both live happily in the shed (until the hutch arrives tomorrow!) which means obviously I see them a lot less but together they are happy..

getting a mate for him may not be that straight forward and will need a lot of work but it is lovely when they eventually bond


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

I have 9 house rabbits and they are very happy buns indeed 

After my experiences of single and rabbits in groups I would 100% get him a friend after he has been neutered, he may appear to be happy to you but I can pretty much guarantee he is just making the best of the situation.
The difference in my rabbits after they have been bonded into a group is amazing.
So long as you match up personalities bonding isn't an issue so long as it is done properly.
There has actually been a scientific study that proves single rabbits will only repeat 3 to 4 different behaviours, whereas a bonded rabbit will express so many more natural behaviours 


IMO no rabbit deserves to be alone, it is very rare that a rabbit wants to be alone.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Completely agree with Bernie. I had a single rabbit when I was younger and since having pairs and groups I'll never go back to having a single. Its a lot of fun to just sit and watch them interact with each other. Plus just seeing them cuddle up together for an afternoon nap is such a nice sight.


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

I have 4 together in the shed. I'd love them indoors but my mum wont allow it!! I'd never keep a single bun again,there's nothing better than watching them together and seeing them learn from each other. When I got jim,my last one, who had been kept in a very small hutch,the others taught him how to use the ramp in the hutch and it was so sweet to watch. They all have different personalities and being together has only changed them for the better in my opinion.


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

i have 2 free range house rabbits, the first one i got from a breeder he followed my everywhere and loved attention. however he became destructive and was bored and lonely.

when he was old enough i got him neutered and got a female from a rescue and bonded them. they are both very happy and snuggle up together.

the destructive behaviour in him stopped and now they are both very happy. they are never caged and have free range of the living room and kitchen.

i wouldnt have single rabbit as i know that boo was lonely and bored and i dont think its fair.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Another who says get a friend for him  
I have a group of 7, 3 boys, 4 girls and I am another who will never have a single (unless for a medical reason) Mine are outdoors in a shed and run as its mum and dads house, but with the group I dont know how much happier they really would be indoors, the 3 that are very people shy would hate it and Mclaren would end up enormous cos he begs for food! I think even when I move, they will still live in a shed setup.

*Heidi*


----------



## adsco86 (Jan 8, 2012)

Going to wait till March get him neutered then get him a friend!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

adsco86 said:


> Going to wait till March get him neutered then get him a friend!


Thats great 

*Heidi*


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

mine are house bunnys, but have gone from a bedroom to a indoor hutch in the lounge and a pet fence around so they can go out the cat door and play outside when its ok outside.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i really dont know how you all cope with indoor rabbits. im not sure i could


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i really dont know how you all cope with indoor rabbits. im not sure i could


lol I learnt the hard way not to give them total free run  lost so far, a stereo, speakers, and laptop cord, and a load of paint peeled off with there teeth


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> i really dont know how you all cope with indoor rabbits. im not sure i could


Anything you don't want destroyed keep out of reach, simple :yesnod:


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

My general rule is, if the rabbit has been quiet for more than 5 minutes he's done something, so if I'm not playing with him, I'm checking up on him every 2 minutes.

Although he almost surprised me the other day when I fell asleep. I woke up expecting an epic amount of damage somewhere, to see him lying next to me... then I went in the other room to find he'd gone for a tinkle on my blanket. Nice.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

id be constantly worrying about them ha, have you ever had any of yours get an electric shock?


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2012)

jimbo_28_02 said:


> id be constantly worrying about them ha, have you ever had any of yours get an electric shock?


Nope, with some of the wires that they have chewed I am surprised tbh but they don't seem to get shocked lol
Here is a cable that Rascal managed to get when my OH forgot to lock the gate


















My OH learnt a lesson that day, NEVER trust house buns :lol:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

The reason they are unlikly (not impossible still though remember) to get a shock is because they have a dry bite, unlike people they're mouth is quite dry unless they're unwell.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't think I could trust bobz indoors as he chews everything in sight! Don't think we would have any sofas or anything left! Ha


----------

